# A devil seeking you out..



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Here is a disturbing article about a love scammer who has taken advantage of lonely women.
First, wooing them, then taking them to his bed.

Then, at some point later, taking them to the cleaners.
Taking with him, his victims honor, their pride and their money.









"Lovers make the easiest marks": Profile of a romance scammer


To women in search of love, Shaun Rootenberg seemed like a catch—until he stole their life savings




torontolife.com


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

I've watched a couple of specials about this topic, and women getting hooked into these situations is so perplexing to me. 😳


----------



## Tasorundo (Apr 1, 2012)

I think it is an interesting look at the state of humanity. I feel like this stems from the same source as issues we have in many areas. People are desperately lonely, isolated, and longing for a connection. While in some ways it has always existed, the nature of western society has become more isolated and we are in more contact and more lonely than ever.

People join groups to have identities, people rush into romance to have companionship, people throw everything that have into something harmful to feel as though they are a part of something and matter.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Tasorundo said:


> I think it is an interesting look at the state of humanity. I feel like this stems from the same source as issues we have in many areas. People are desperately lonely, isolated, and longing for a connection. While in some ways it has always existed, the nature of western society has become more isolated and we are in more contact and more lonely than ever.
> 
> People join groups to have identities, people rush into romance to have companionship, people throw everything that have into something harmful to feel as though they are a part of something and matter.


So true..

We survive because we are sociable, sometimes, yes, unfortunately we act as lemmings.

_In this case_, a few ladies need for _companionship_ overrode their common sense.
I totally understand this_ need_. It is a good need. 

It is terrible that these predators use this pinch-bar to tip over and to hurt our fellow vulnerable ladies.


----------



## Tasorundo (Apr 1, 2012)

I agree, it is sad that people take advantage of the basic needs of humans. It is also sad that all around us are people that are lonely, desperate, and looking for someone to acknowledge they exist and have value. How much pain and hardship could be avoided by people practicing the values that many of us hold as ours.


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

The sad thing is that many people aren't even having real companionship - it's no more than online fantasy. And many people are sending money. Some send all their savings. It's horrible.😞



SunCMars said:


> _In this case_, a few ladies need for _companionship_ overrode their common sense.
> I totally understand this_ need_. It is a good need.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Life is short, it is made maddeningly longer when lonely.
At night, when alone, that dark loneliness chokes off your fair share of air.
Why is it, that loneliness makes its home, so low, in your knotted stomach and your downcast thoughts?


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

minimalME said:


> The sad thing is that many people aren't even having real companionship - it's no more than online fantasy. And many people are sending money. Some send all their savings. It's horrible.😞


Online fantasies are fine, a real person is at the other end of those typed words...
Love the large-as-life words, not the sender you know not, and can little afford.

These friendships should remain light fare, not that dark dare.

Those rash friendships should not be funded, kept alive by cash.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Women, they do...

They have everything a man could want, need and desire.

Her love, her companionship, her capable help, her prowess in bed.

And, any of her valuables, her credit rating, especially her cash.

Even those crooked men have want and need of these things.


----------



## C.C. says ... (Aug 1, 2020)

It goes both ways but men are used to being used for their money, I guess. It’s a good thing a lot of women are good hearted with integrity intact, because fleecing hard up men on the internet would be like shooting fish in a barrel. 

I always call the women like in your link, “stupid.” But I guess loneliness is very real. It’s probably really easy to believe that which you want to hear.


----------



## Luminous (Jan 14, 2018)

Other than him taking advantage of the woman who was blind as a result of Malaria doing UNICEF work (a **** move of the highest order), this article almost seems like a counter point/inverse to what many men have gone through over the years.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

C.C. says ... said:


> I always call the women like in your link, “stupid.” But I guess loneliness is very real. It’s probably really easy to believe that which you want to hear.


My partner tells me of the woes of her friends and even though she yells at them telling how literally stupid they are - and they even agree with her and admit it - they still allow themselves to be abused and used by men, knowing full well what they should be doing - which is growing a backbone.

I'm not even so sure if it's just loneliness at this point or her friends just lack bloody self-respect. I normally just consider it a part of women her age (she's young) but women of all ages seem to suffer this.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

It is a shame that so many people are users of others.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

minimalME said:


> I've watched a couple of specials about this topic, and women getting hooked into these situations is so perplexing to me. 😳


Because these awful people take advantage of those who are lonely, vulnerable and unhappy. Probably those who have been recently divorced or widowed for example. It happens to men as well. Its so sad and so disgusting taking advantage of people who are in a bad place. Such people are skilled at abusing and grooming others. They are manipulative and playing with others emotions and lives.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Too bad some "frontier" correction couldn't be applied.🤠


----------



## Luminous (Jan 14, 2018)

ConanHub said:


> Too bad some "frontier" correction couldn't be applied.


That could be said for justice in the world at large


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

The only problem is that in today's world, the criminal has more rights than the victim.


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

Disgusting. Not sure how people like this live with themselves.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Spicy said:


> Disgusting. Not sure how people like this live with themselves.


It just shows that there are evil people out there.

We have on average close to 1.2 million people in prison the last few years. The three-strike rule ramped those numbers up. That is 1 in 290, or so, adult citizens who end up in jail for serious crimes. 

All these people in prison are not evil, but plenty are. 

After being housed with other evil people they further turn away from being such lawful citizens. Plus, a convicted felon has a hard time getting a decent job after serving their time. They end up doing more unlawful activities.

The recidivism rate, or re-arrest rate is over 80% within the first nine years of first release. Nobody wants to hire a former criminal. No surprise.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Diana7 said:


> Because these awful people take advantage of those who are lonely, vulnerable and unhappy. Probably those who have been recently divorced or widowed for example. It happens to men as well. Its so sad and so disgusting taking advantage of people who are in a bad place. Such people are skilled at abusing and grooming others. They are manipulative and playing with others emotions and lives.


Others have also pointed out how women can be predators, also.

When my mother died, women I had never seen or heard of rang my fathers landline phone off the hook. He had a nice home and car and spending money. The word got around. That was when your home phone was in the phone book.

One woman wormed her way into his life. My older brother looked up her background and found out she had been married 5 times, and widowed 3 times. She was a pretty redhead, my fathers preference.

Sheesh!


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

And how did that end up?



SunCMars said:


> One woman wormed her way into his life. My older brother looked up her background and found out she had been married 5 times, and widowed 3 times. She was a pretty redhead, my fathers preference.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

ConanHub said:


> Too bad some "frontier" correction couldn't be applied.🤠


Shame he does not target cheating spouses. It would be "your karma is served madame."


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

SunCMars said:


> One woman wormed her way into his life. My older brother looked up her background and found out she had been married 5 times, and widowed 3 times. She was a pretty redhead, my fathers preference.
> 
> Sheesh!


I tell my boys if you see a redhead looking your way...run!. If she has brown eyes?....run faster!


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

minimalME said:


> And how did that end up?


My older brother was very wary of his inheritance from my father. 
Hence, he would not let this woman marry our father. 

No, he was not nice about it.

So, Pops had himself a GF and a lover, only.

They did do some traveling, my brother did the planning. 
No 5 star hotels!

I stayed out of it, I had my own life to live. 

Pop's money was his money to spend, so, however he spent it, was OK with me. 

The redhead was dating another older man, according to my brother. 
He had seen her and the guy at some restaurant.


She made my father happy, right up till his end. That works for me.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

SunCMars said:


> Others have also pointed out how women can be predators, also.
> 
> When my mother died, women I had never seen or heard of rang my fathers landline phone off the hook. He had a nice home and car and spending money. The word got around. That was when your home phone was in the phone book.
> 
> ...


Same situation with my father. “Friends” of my mother‘s that no one had ever heard of surfaced right after the funeral. He didn’t marry any of them but not for lack of effort on their part.


----------



## Enigma32 (Jul 6, 2020)

C.C. says ... said:


> It goes both ways but men are used to being used for their money, I guess. It’s a good thing a lot of women are good hearted with integrity intact, because fleecing hard up men on the internet would be like shooting fish in a barrel.
> 
> I always call the women like in your link, “stupid.” But I guess loneliness is very real. It’s probably really easy to believe that which you want to hear.


Just check out the OnlyFans website. Ladies are making a killing from all the sad, lonely men out there. So desperate that they will pay for nude pics from strangers when there is an internet full of free porn.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Enigma32 said:


> Just check out the OnlyFans website. Ladies are making a killing from all the sad, lonely men out there. So desperate that they will pay for nude pics from strangers when there is an internet full of free porn.


Wow!


----------



## C.C. says ... (Aug 1, 2020)

Enigma32 said:


> Just check out the OnlyFans website. Ladies are making a killing from all the sad, lonely men out there. So desperate that they will pay for nude pics from strangers when there is an internet full of free porn.


I imagine it’s the personal connection they’re looking for. The fantasy they’re selling themselves that this person is taking their clothes off for _them_.

Some women do this too. Only instead of wanting nudes, they want the feeling that someone out there loves them. Some are willing to pay for it, I guess. The yearning for connection overrides their common sense.

But aren’t a lot of us like this only to a lesser degree? Even in forums like this. We want to be a part of something. We want to wake up and see our favorite screen names. We feel friendship. Caring. Community. Disappointment when our favorite little icon says something that somehow hurts our feelings.

Sometimes we can be so lonely that we can have what we think is a fulfilling relationship with someone that we wouldn’t even know if they passed us on the street.

Is it a stretch to think we wouldn’t send these friends we’ve never met money if they told us that they needed a vet bill paid or a lifesaving operation? Someone we think we ‘know’? Maybe it’s not. Maybe that’s how these devils seeking you out start? By preying on the kindness of others.

You just never know. 

It’s tricky.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

I often find my sanity, in-sanity.

What's real is un-real.

My imaginary friends, are found, magically captivating.
Don't free me, nor charge me, unhappy.

Giddy, glibly gone, out of town. 



_The Typist- _why, for what purpose, shall I open my eyes, or yours?


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

One mans paradise is a pretty lady's eyes.

As a man ages, near all are found worthwhile, desire-able.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

The Devil rarely speaks to us as individuals, he does so through mass media.
He owns the airways, and shuts down the fair-ways.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Bloodlines are generational.
Trendlines are inter-generational.

You can blame your Father or your Mother for some of your genetically passed-on unpleasant ways.
You can blame the Devil for some of the harmful new waves coming out of the blue. The blue-sky, trending above.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

At our weakest moment,_ The Devil_ is strongest.

Strength is always relative.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

If I gave any readers here a pencil and paper...

Draw a picture of your devil.
Describe a pictured devil.

If you are an atheist and non-believer in these things, imagine a devil of a man or woman.

Or, events.
Or luck taken as bad.
Or, just the concept of evil.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Lying and negative mass-media frenzy is the work of the devil, at large,.
Writ large, written repeatedly and largely.

When talking points are given to each network, the pounding of some point is nailed into someones, or somethings heart.

This, when many lying tongues wag badly, many heavy hands pound deceit.

Some of this is done to drive up listeners and sales.
Some of this is done to *solely assail the victim.


The ultimate aim is to destroy the *soul and the worthiness of any stated, hated enemy(s).


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

I am going to start a new thread.
This one has lost momentum.

Ah, maybe just me losing my mojo?
Ah, cannot be!


----------

